# Recommend a charter in Panama City Beach



## brentbuckhunter (May 16, 2017)

I am looking to book a chartered off shore trip out of PCB in June. I would like anyone to recommend a captain or charter company to use. I have 4-6 adults and we are wanting a snapper/grouper trip. Would preferably like to use someone in the Captain Anderson's marina. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CCROLAND (May 16, 2017)

Miss Kelley Charters


----------



## tommy jacobs (May 18, 2017)

What he just said !


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (May 19, 2017)

If you need two extra bodies, PM me. I am trying to plan a trip with my 15yo and the group I was trying to get together keeps backing out.
Was thinking about Destin because they do group charters, but I saw the Kelley Girl would actually be cheaper if I could get six together.


----------



## jeremyledford (May 19, 2017)

Look up Reel Addiction Charters on Facebook. Mickey is an awesome  Guy and Captain


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (May 19, 2017)

Madfish Charters: (850) 867-2952
Hook Em Up Charters: (850) 774-8333


----------



## Mauser (May 20, 2017)

CCROLAND said:


> Miss Kelley Charters


 they used to run several boats,always had a good trip with them.


----------



## p&y finally (May 22, 2017)

Another vote for Miss Kelley but he's probably booked up


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 22, 2017)

I will second Mickey Locke at Reel Addiction Charters. He has a fast boat and gets you to the grounds much faster so therefore he can run further and you have more time fishing.  He is jig friendly also.  A group of jig fishermen from all over had an invitational tournament a couple of years ago in PCB and he was one of the charters we used. My problem with him was we kept catching Scamp.  Now that is good for what you want, not so much for what we wanted. Though we did take the Almaco Jack division and the scamp division.  We had some of the bigger scamp I have ever seen.  He will put you on some copper belly gags too.  I got sharked on a rather large gag (would have gone in the high 40s).   He knows his stuff and most of the locals will tell you he is the one to go to.  His boat is a center console so no galley to hang out in.....it is a pure fishing machine though.  Do the longer trip so you can hit around the Swanson Madison and have shots at multiple monster gags.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 22, 2017)

A couple of caveats to my above statement.  If you really want to catch bigger fish, choose a center console charter.  They fish much further out and cover more spots due to their speed.  The older charter boats wont hardly turn 12 knots so you take a few hours to get to the 240 ledge where the big ones start whereas the center console boats range much farther and faster therefore increasing your chances of much nicer catches. The Miss Kelley is a good boat, but she won't run the distance.  In other words, she is not that fast and burns too much fuel to run too far.  She will put you on a lot of big AJs but as for bragging grouper, scamp and snapper.....you are going to want a center console for the range and speed. I "semi" live down there.  I am there on average of 3 days a week.  I normally fish my own boat inshore fly fishing, but I do go off shore a number of times a year down there, but I jig fish and refuse to use bait.


----------

